# Long Term Car Hire



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

As our intentions are initially to do two months Spain, two months UK I wondered if we could get a good deal on longer term car hire. However it appears that 4 weeks is the maximum offered by the usual suspects. You can extend it for a further 4 weeks but it would, no doubt, be a time consuming pain in the backside.

We will buy a car when we are able to make a permanent move but depreciation, insurance, any taxes, service and repair costs and near airport storage costs could make renting a viable option in the interim. I would have thought that three two month's rentals would constitute good business and possibly at a better rate. 

On the normal 2 weeks rate we pay 135 euros p/w for a Kangoo diesel car van (or similar), plus a one off 20 euros to extend the insurance to fully comprehensive (carjet). If we could get a longer term deal for say 100 euros per week it could be cost effective.

Do any of you guys have any experience of this, perhaps prior to you making your moves permanent?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> As our intentions are initially to do two months Spain, two months UK I wondered if we could get a good deal on longer term car hire. However it appears that 4 weeks is the maximum offered by the usual suspects. You can extend it for a further 4 weeks but it would, no doubt, be a time consuming pain in the backside.
> 
> We will buy a car when we are able to make a permanent move but depreciation, insurance, any taxes, service and repair costs and near airport storage costs could make renting a viable option in the interim. I would have thought that three two month's rentals would constitute good business and possibly at a better rate.
> 
> ...


My OH is back in the UK at the moment, so i cant ask him the details, but i know when we first moved out here we took a 4 week rental on a seat altea and then just phoned the rental company every week and extended it til we bought our car - I just remember my OH saying that it was a cheap way of doing it. That was with Malagacars.com which is of no use to you at all lol!!

Jo


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

jojo said:


> My OH is back in the UK at the moment, so i cant ask him the details, but i know when we first moved out here we took a 4 week rental on a seat altea and then just phoned the rental company every week and extended it til we bought our car - I just remember my OH saying that it was a cheap way of doing it. That was with Malagacars.com which is of no use to you at all lol!!
> 
> Jo


Thanks Jo, the 4 weeks rule must be hard and fast throughout Spain, but if it only took a phone call, no problem.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crookesey said:


> Thanks Jo, the 4 weeks rule must be hard and fast throughout Spain, but if it only took a phone call, no problem.


It only took a phone call!- guess they like to know that you're still around and havent run off with the car or summat???!!

Jo


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

How is the leasing market in Spain when we come next year as we will be there couple of years my company wants to lease my wife and I a car.


----------

